# RIP Epilepsy!



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

I had you for a year and a week, aside from your nonstop tail biting issues you were a great fishy. I'm sorry I couldn't save you from whatever ended up getting you this time.



Epilepsy, EP for short, was a tie dye colored Halfmoon Betta. Purple, pink, blue and white, people friendly and super other-fish aggressive. He was so aggro about even seeing other Bettas that he would turn on himself and tear his fins apart. He had ripped his tail up so much he almost didn't have one left, but eventually he grew out of it and started to grow it back. 

He ended up getting what looked like Lymphocystis in the middle of his tail when he had almost completely grown it back out. It ate through his tail and eventually caused a large tear through it, so he almost looked like a double tail. His fins started getting smaller and had the white crust around the edges. I tried doing daily water changes and I even tried to trim off a piece of his tail, just a little spot to see if it would grow back normal but it almost immediately came back with the white Lymphocystis crap.

On Monday EP started acting weird, not swimming right, not eating, sluggish and just not himself. Tuesday he had started acting like he couldn't breathe, he would dash to the top of the water and take multiple breaths and then stick to the edge of the QT he was in. Tuesday night/ Wednesday morning he got much worse, he would be jumping out of the water trying to get air, when he got it he would hold it in and his gills would stick out, eventually after several seconds he would release a large bubble from his gills. He couldn't hardly swim, he couldn't use his body unless he was desperate for air so he swam using his little hands. He couldn't hardly keep his body upright anymore and would occasionally go on his side and in a fit of trying to get right side up he would hang upside down and leap out of the water, which I knew had to be tiring as all heck.

I gave him lots and lots of Stress Coat to make sure he didn't get upset and to try and keep him comfortable. I had plans to go out and get some Clove Oil to put him out of his misery. I had woken up several times in the night to check on him and see if he was still with us. Around 12pm Wednesday afternoon EP passed away.

My poor Epilepsy. He was so little when I brought him home. He was always angry and hated my guts. lol, he eventually grew up and came to be my friend. After he got over his tail biting phase (which lasted over two months) he was happy to be in any type of container, he didn't seem to care, 1/2 gallon to 3 gallons he didn't seem like he cared in the least bit, just happy go lucky. He even jumped out of the water when it was time to eat. He was a good fish, and i'm glad I had him for the time I did though I wish it could have been longer.


Attached are pictures of EP, first is of him shortly after I got him, then him a bit grown up with his full tail, him with the white patch on his tail when he had started growing it back then last is right after his tail ripped in half.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry!!! He was a beautiful fishy.


----------



## JTHM1011 (Jul 21, 2012)

*so sorry*

im so sorry that had to happen to him he was so pretty :BIGweepy:


----------



## jenjen182 (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss... he was very beautiful.


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

He was a very pretty fish. I was going through my fish papers and receipts (i keep almost everything in a little planner) and I found the receipt from when I bought him last year.  le sad face It sucks, we had plans to breed him (when he got better) with a friends female who would have had very pretty offspring. She has a white body and sky blue fins and is super sweet. Ah well.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

